# sony ericsson handy, MIDP 2.0



## loadbrain (8. Aug 2007)

Hallo,
ich besitzen das sony ericsson 610t, also schon recht alt.
Jetzt suche ich ebenfalls ein sony ericsson handy, das auch MIDP 2.0 unterstüzt.
Allerdings bin ich persönlich der ultimative "Nicht-Handy-User", habe PrePaid-Tarif, das soll auch so bleiben, will mir also keinen neuen Vertrag holen oder Handy für 200 Euro...

Also:
Wer kann mir ein billiges sony ericsson handy empfehlen, das MIDP 2.0 beherrscht am besten in einer Preisklasse unter 100 Euro?

Danke!


----------



## Jockel (8. Aug 2007)

Das wird schwierig (siehe: http://www.handy-discount.de/handy_ohne_vertrag/sonyericsson_handy_ohne_vertrag.php).
Das W810i ist sonst ein nettes Gerät. Vielleicht auf ebay für unter 100 € zu ergattern.


----------



## NTB (8. Aug 2007)

auf www.areamobile.de kannst Du nachschauen, welches MIDP ein Handy unterstützt. Damit im Hintergrund kannst Du Dich auf die Ebay Angebote stürzen.


----------



## loadbrain (8. Aug 2007)

super schon mal, vielen Dank, werde schon was finden!


----------



## C++ Pr0gg0r (16. Aug 2007)

Das K750i ist recht leistungsfaehig und bei eBay fuer unter 100 EUR zu kriegen.


----------



## Guest (16. Aug 2007)

und nochmal danke! Da ich immer noch rumschaue bin ich für jeden Tipp dankbar.


----------



## loadbrain (16. Aug 2007)

loadbrain hat gesagt.:
			
		

> und nochmal danke! Da ich immer noch rumschaue bin ich für jeden Tipp dankbar.



ich war es natürlich...


----------

